# New Chair of the HFEA



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

The new Chair of the HFEA is Professor Lisa Jardine, Professor of Renaissance Studies at Queen Mary College, University of London. Fuller information on the HFEA site from this link http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1641.html
Olivia


----------



## Lele (Jul 24, 2007)

This is very sad, for once we had somebody who knew what he was talking about... what a loss!

Do we know what is the position of the new Chair on the main points of the new Act?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its also on our home page.


----------

